# Calling all gorillas in the desert of AZ,NV & Cali



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Im sure you all have read the recent posts of the major war brewing over in the Florida and Oklahoma area. There is a mad gorilla by the name of KASR causing destruction and mayhem and will be working his way towards the nice quite area of the Desert Gorillas unless we all secure our borders now. Start building your arsenal and testing your nukes for the encounter that may occur. Im sure if all the Desert Gorillas band together we can keep our wives children and property safe from this terrorist call KASR. Warning do not draw first blood we have no idea what this Gorilla is capable of doing or who his allies are, or his hidden weapons of mass destruction. Again I ask, be on the look out for this terrorist and band together to keep the Desert Gorilla from becoming a dieing breed. Good luck and be safe.....


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

o :w :al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

GOT CIGARS?? said:


> Im sure you all have read the recent posts of the major war brewing over in the Florida and Oklahoma area. There is a mad gorilla by the name of KASR causing destruction and mayhem and will be working his way towards the nice quite area of the Desert Gorillas unless we all secure our borders now. Start building your arsenal and testing your nukes for the encounter that may occur. Im sure if all the Desert Gorillas band together we can keep our wives children and property safe from this terrorist call KASR. Warning do not draw first blood we have no idea what this Gorilla is capable of doing or who his allies are, or his hidden weapons of mass destruction. Again I ask, be on the look out for this terrorist and band together to keep the Desert Gorilla from becoming a dieing breed. Good luck and be safe.....


OR
Better yet, Join up with the Florida Batallion and all the members from other states that have volunteered

All those in favor, sign up and await the buggle, followed by a massive nuclear invasion.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46897


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

It's good to see that you joined the right side.:tpd: 

This madman must be stopped, and while I generally don't agree with violence, he must be removed with extreme prejudice.:gn :gn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Crap...the list of targets is growing!!! I'm gonna need more planes!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

its like the CS War with Texas in 2004 all over again... i looked for the thread, but was lost in the Great Crash...


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

KASR said:


> Crap...the list of targets is growing!!! I'm gonna need more planes!!!


Planes, Planes will not help, The gorillas of the desert are masters in Gorilla warfare.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT CIGARS?? said:


> Planes, Planes will not help, The gorillas of the desert are masters in Gorilla warfare.


I may just have to re-enact the "Trinity" test on your vast desert!!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

You must have under estimated the wittiness of the Desert Gorilla. Threats do not bother us, as we are secure in our fallout shelters hidden in the Valley's and Mountains of our vast desert. Our arsenal is growing by leaps and bounds our testing of nukes is almost complete. And we are willing to join the forces of south Florida if these idle threats don't cease


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT CIGARS?? said:


> You must have under estimated the wittiness of the Desert Gorilla. Threats do not bother us, as we are secure in our fallout shelters hidden in the Valley's and Mountains of our vast desert. Our arsenal is growing by leaps and bounds our testing of nukes is almost complete. And we are willing to join the forces of south Florida if these idle threats don't cease


Hmmm...it seems i have much work to be done....


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

We went stealth and have radio silence, the rest of this will be contucted behind closed doors.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT CIGARS?? said:


> We went stealth and have radio silence, the rest of this will be contucted behind closed doors...*and a rubber blow up doll*


OH MY! Hehehehe....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

F that KASR pansy.... let him come to the desert and see how real FOG's roll 


hehehehehe


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> F that KASR pansy.... let him come to the desert and see how real FOG's roll
> 
> hehehehehe


You deserve to get bombed just for changing your avatar! I mean from JENNA to SHORT ROUND?????

But then I think...hmmm Dustin sent me a hella bunch of sticks in our trade....waaaay over the amount asked....
hmmmmmmm....


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> F that KASR pansy.... let him come to the desert and see how real FOG's roll
> 
> hehehehehe


KASR you screwed up now, he is not the one to F... with I was wait for LasciviousXXX to chime in.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Arizona, Nevada and California, UNITE WITH US.
We can squash the bastage from both sides.
Add the other states that have joined in and all you will see is arrows from everywhere, headed towars Oklahoma.
Unite!!!
Join us or be joined!
Does it matter?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

KASR said:


> You deserve to get bombed just for changing your avatar! I mean from JENNA to SHORT ROUND?????
> 
> But then I think...hmmm Dustin sent me a hella bunch of sticks in our trade....waaaay over the amount asked....
> hmmmmmmm....


Go for it ya boobie biting pansy! I don't need to join sides with anyone to level you bro  I can smash your hopes and dreams with one stick my brother hehehehe

Come out to the desert and see how the Left Coast plays... go on... I DARE you :sl

PS - and I only bring out the Jenna on special occasions LOL.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Go for it ya boobie biting pansy! I don't need to join sides with anyone to level you bro  I can smash your hopes and dreams with one stick my brother hehehehe
> 
> Come out to the desert and see how the Left Coast plays... go on... I DARE you :sl
> 
> PS - and I only bring out the Jenna on special occasions LOL.


Must stay....focused....must stay focused.....

Dammit Dustin...it's too tempting!!!!!!!!!!!

Must.....stay.......focused........


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Go for it ya boobie biting pansy! I don't need to join sides with anyone to level you bro  I can smash your hopes and dreams with one stick my brother hehehehe
> 
> Come out to the desert and see how the Left Coast plays... go on... I DARE you :sl
> 
> PS - and I only bring out the Jenna on special occasions LOL.


Aaron, I think he is the only one that could take us down by himself. Let's try to leave him out of it so we can win. Well I know there are others but none that have jumped in yet to war that can take us down.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Aaron, I think he is the only one that could take us down by himself. Let's try to leave him out of it so we can win. Well I know there are others but none that have jumped in yet to war that can take us down.


Must....resist....temptation.....


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

You haven't fought a war until you fight one in the desert, we have special tactics now here. DON'T BE SCARED. As you can see the rest of the Jungle is already to join either side. I think you are screwed it looks like a siege is taking place.:gn :gn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

GOT CIGARS?? said:


> You haven't fought a war until you fight one in the desert, we have special tactics now here. DON'T BE SCARED. As you can see the rest of the Jungle is already to join either side. I think you are screwed it looks like a siege is taking place.:gn :gn


You sure are talking a lot of smack but I haven't seen any destruction that you have done. :r If so I apologize.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> You sure are talking a lot of smack but I haven't seen any destruction that you have done. :r If so I apologize.


Not as of yet, you can see I dont have enough post to get an address yet, give me time. :tg


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

KASR said:


> Must stay....focused....must stay focused.....
> 
> Dammit Dustin...it's too tempting!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Must.....stay.......focused........


You bastages just don't know who you're messing with. I'm small fries compared to some of the Left Coast guys that could level you guys with one fell swoop.

Hint: if you want to start poking the Big Dogs, be prepared to get bitten.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You bastages just don't know who you're messing with. I'm small fries compared to some of the Left Coast guys that could level you guys with one fell swoop.
> 
> Hint: if you want to start poking the Big Dogs, be prepared to get bitten.


Can't...stop....the...voice in my head!!! NOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> You sure are talking a lot of smack but I haven't seen any destruction that you have done. :r If so I apologize.


+1, while I can admire the desire to get involved, this individual hasnt even been here long enough to have acess to the rolodex. Will be somewhat hard for this person to bomb as a result, and quite frankly I would rather not have my addy going out to people who are too new and havent built up RG/Trades yet... :2 :2

I think it is 60 days, 100 posts, *and *positive trader feedback before access to the rolodex is granted. Check with Ms. FloydP.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I stole this pic from some wussy ass reporter, the jacket said "Property of Chuck Taylor", took reporter dude out with one shot to the jaw.

His camera crew was even worse, but I think these desert gorillas might be a formidable bunch.









No telling what they would do if hooked up with the Florida Pansy crew.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I stole this pic from some wussy ass reporter, the jacket said "Property of Chuck Taylor", took reporter dude out with one shot to the jaw.
> 
> His camera crew was even worse, but I think these desert gorillas might be a formidable bunch.
> 
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

KASR has made a hit on the Left Coast..... consider him a ghost 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=632554#post632554


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> KASR has made a hit on the Left Coast..... consider him a ghost
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=632554#post632554


TAKE IT, XXX..... *TAKE IT!!!!**KASR making hip thrusting motions.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

count me in


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> count me in


Shazbot!!! Don't I still owe you for the overage on our "Let's Trade with KASR" deal....hmmmmmm......


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Dead man walking KASR, dead man walking!!! How dare you hit poor little Dustin. You will pay!!!



> TAKE IT, XXX..... TAKE IT!!!!*KASR making hip thrusting motions.


Be careful you don't catch something


----------

